# Professional Studio Light Umbrella Kit



## Deli (Oct 15, 2009)

I found this studio light kit online for $65. Do you think its a good deal? Do you think its good for a beginner like me? 


Professional Studio Light Umbrella Kits, 2 Sets Studio Lighting Kits



Thanks-Deli


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 15, 2009)

What will you be shooting?  If it's people, or anything that moves I wouldn't recommend this kit.

Check this one instead AlienBees: Illuminating the Galaxy with Professional Photographic Lighting Equipment


----------



## Deli (Oct 15, 2009)

Only people but they are going to be in my home made studio(bedroom), I wanted something like this so I can experiment with. The Beginner Bee kit is really nice but out of my price range  Thanks for the advice.





Thanks-deli


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 15, 2009)

The problem with the kit you linked to, is that is used constant type lights (not flash/strobe type lights).  
I can't find a wattage rating for the bulbs they use, but it doesn't look like they are going to be very bright.

The problem with this, is that you will still need slow shutter speeds in order to get enough light.  Slow shutter speeds mean blurry photos when either the camera or the subject isn't perfectly still.

If you read the description or the reviews, they all say that this kit is "ideal for product or catalog photography"...meaning that you would be using a tripod and shooting things that don't move.

If you are shooting people, I highly recommend getting a flash/strobe kit.  And as with anything else, you get what you pay for, so anything less than a couple hundred dollars is likely going to be crap.

Check out this kit...
Strobist Starving Student SC1 Lighting Kit


----------



## zerofourtwo (Oct 15, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> The problem with the kit you linked to, is that is used constant type lights (not flash/strobe type lights).
> I can't find a wattage rating for the bulbs they use, but it doesn't look like they are going to be very bright.
> 
> The problem with this, is that you will still need slow shutter speeds in order to get enough light. Slow shutter speeds mean blurry photos when either the camera or the subject isn't perfectly still.
> ...


 
+100 Be patient, save up and get quality equipment the first time through.


----------



## Deli (Oct 15, 2009)

I guess I'm going to be patient and save some money and buy a better kit. Thanks for the advise Big Mike and  zerofourtwo 


Thanks-deli


----------



## msf (Oct 16, 2009)

Are there any kits in the $100 range that are "good enough"?  I dont mind getting something that will require a bit of extra work, and save up for a kit that will make the job easier down the road.  

Its tempting to use some off camera flashes and hook those up to a power source as a temporary thing.  With umbrellas or something to diffuse the light.


----------

